# Wet n Wild FERGIE Collection



## calexxia (Jul 17, 2012)

These are finally starting to show up in the Walgreens around my house....gotta admit that I was shocked by the price point ($3.49) but it's better than the pricing on the itty bitty chrome collection they did recently. Definitely a few knockoffs of colors from higher-end lines this time...I spotted a couple that were VERY SIMILAR to ones from OPI's Nicki Minaj collection. Anyone out there planning on picking these up?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw these at my local Walgreens and the polish colors are not new at all. There's a specific black-ish pewter one that WnW's parent company Markwins released two years ago in one of their The Color Workshop kits. Glad to see it FINALLY make it's way over to the WnW line since I stole it from my daughter, who eventually stole it back, lol.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 17, 2012)

I got the Hollywood Walk of Fame (I'm a sucker for shaped glitters) and Dutchess (blue matte glitter with purple holo bits) and whatever the one with the black and gold chunky glitter was.


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are finally starting to show up in the Walgreens around my house....gotta admit that I was shocked by the price point ($3.49) but it's better than the pricing on the itty bitty chrome collection they did recently. Definitely a few knockoffs of colors from higher-end lines this time...I spotted a couple that were VERY SIMILAR to ones from OPI's Nicki Minaj collection. Anyone out there planning on picking these up?


 OMG what is up with the price of the Chrome collection? I saw it my local walgreens and couldn't believe how tiny the bottles were. Not cool Wet n Wild, not cool.

I also saw the Fergie collection and was very underwhelmed with it. I kept picking up the star polish but in the end i put it back. I liked it but I tend to get these kind of polishes and never use then. They are just so hard to place on the nail.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't mind the price. It is cheap for nail polish. I have 2 bottles, but haven't tried them yet. I saw a Lippmann dupe in there.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind the price. It is cheap for nail polish. I have 2 bottles, but haven't tried them yet. I saw a Lippmann dupe in there.


 Oh, don't get me wrong, 3.49 isn't high for nail polish--it's the chrome collection I'm really annoyed at the pricing on....the bottles are mini and they sell at $4. Which is just insane when one can get a full size Revlon for the price. Wet n Wild, I tend to expect to be at the low end of the cost spectrum for the drugstore, and their chromes definitely were not, once you factor in the size.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## internetchick (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree the Chrome polishes seem over priced. The Fergie polishes don't seem overpriced to me.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 19, 2012)

The price isn't that bad to me.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree the Chrome polishes seem over priced. The Fergie polishes don't seem overpriced to me.


 Fair enough; I still sort of expect WnW to be at the $2 mark, generally, but the Chrome pricing was sort of insulting. I do like the Fergies I got, so I can't say they aren't WORTH $3.49  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fair enough; I still sort of expect WnW to be at the $2 mark, generally, but the Chrome pricing was sort of insulting. I do like the Fergies I got, so I can't say they aren't WORTH $3.49  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you think it is a sign that Wet n Wild products might start costing more? I wonder if that is what is bugging people. I hope they do keep their quality at a low price point thing going.


----------



## amblingalp (Jul 20, 2012)

I stopped at Walgreens last night, glanced at the colors and picked up two Essie shades instead. I don't mind picking up cheaper polishes, but none of them seem to have interesting or unique enough colors to warrant adding them to my collection.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you think it is a sign that Wet n Wild products might start costing more? I wonder if that is what is bugging people. I hope they do keep their quality at a low price point thing going.


 Hmm, you mean like how ELF used to tout "everything a dollar" and then launched additional lines that are more expensive? You're probably on to something there.


----------



## candiantwish (Jul 25, 2012)

That is bad on the price for a mini bottle, if they are going to raise their prices I wonder if people will just splurge on the "higher" brand. They should make the bottle bigger in my opinion then there really wouldn't be too much of a problem. It's still a decent drug store brand though.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 25, 2012)

I just saw this at my local walgreens at $3.99 a bottle! (Maybe bc I live in NY?) I don't think it's worth it, considering the polish doesn't even last! Not Fergie's, just wet n wild in general. I have a few bottles and the formula literally disappears off my finger. =


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 30, 2012)

I bought four of these not too long ago from Walgreen's. I actually love them! The brush is good, the polish doesn't streak/bubble, and I wore mine for 5 days without it chipping issues. The colors I bought were:A003 "Grammy Gold", A002 "Going Platinum", A014 "XoXo", and A005 "Flossy Flossy". I haven't been very impressed with some of the other Wet n' Wild polishes in the past, but the Fergie line, I love so far! I wore the "Grammy Gold" polish and it honestly lasted better than some of my OPI &amp; Essie polishes; I'd say it's worth it! As far as the bottle size goes, I think the price is right on target for the quality and performance you get out of the polish. I found that with the "Grammy Gold" polish, my nails were covered completely with only one coat (I used two just to make sure the polish would last longer, but you could honestly get away with one for that color.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 23, 2012)

I picked up one in Rock N' Roll - It's a gunmetal grey color with multi-colored glitter. It's really pretty!


----------

